# very cool outdoor slot track



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

youtube link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jcd3ImZQ9qA&mode=related&search=


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Ha! I caught that too when looking at the other YouTube link listed in another thread. Pretty cool and different for sure, but what a bunch of work. Guess they don't get much bad weather there, where ever that is from.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks like he wanted to really use up the yard with all he could put in there.  rr


----------

